# stack em up!!



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

this about as close to a free stack as he s gonna do lol










show em


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Here is one of Tau


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

rodrigo said:


> this about as close to a free stack as he s gonna do lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool dog!!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I made this video last February I was thinking of working him down to show him; he stocky as he's ever been but still only 36lbs.. In this video he was 35lbs his usual winter weight.






Stack em up~


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

how tall is he? gotta be short ^^ (but ya he looks beefy)


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

never measured him .. but his height at the shoulder and neck width are about the same 18inches ..


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Firehazzard! He is a good looking beefy boy! I like him


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> I made this video last February I was thinking of working him down to show him; he stocky as he's ever been but still only 36lbs.. In this video he was 35lbs his usual winter weight.
> 
> Hoagie 2/13/2011 - YouTube
> 
> Stack em up~


He's a hoagie I'd reckon.. lol.. cute little guy  he looks great!!


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

my girl










my boy


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

As close to stacking as Ecko gets. He wants to be under me when the camera is out.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

haha I love when Mel looks so regal when he stands  Love how all the pups look too, either smiling away or focused on something you cant see in the camera, lol. Love it! That's funny about Ecko. Mel loves to pose fr the camera, except when its night and the flash is on, he then thinks its a laser and looks only at the ground, lol.

Here is my favorite Natural Stack of Mel


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

ames said:


> haha I love when Mel looks so regal when he stands  Love how eveyones looks too, either smiling away or focused on something you cant see in the camera, lol. Love it!
> 
> Here is my favorite Natural Stack of Mel


Pimpin'... look at him... he knows he's a stud.. Hahaha


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

This is as close as we've ever gotten Keira haha.... this was right before her first birthday.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> Pimpin'... look at him... he knows he's a stud.. Hahaha


hahaha thank you I think so as well  All proud and shit when he really scared of falling in the water... hehehe


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Firehazard said:


> I made this video last February I was thinking of working him down to show him; he stocky as he's ever been but still only 36lbs.. In this video he was 35lbs his usual winter weight.
> 
> Hoagie 2/13/2011 - YouTube
> 
> Stack em up~


While watching this, Loki was sitting next to me and no kidding, yawned at the exact same time as Hoagie in the video. Weird!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

almost stacked. just gotta work on the back legs lol


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

LOL not the best, but will have to do


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

A few attempts, I think his hind legs are back a little too far, but not bad for a "free stack".


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Here's a few of Dosia










You can kinda see how his front lines up in this one.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

WOW Krystal..... he looks terrific....u worked his but off I see .


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you  we've been doing a lot of drag training and jumping at the dock  we just had a fun jump and a weight pull demo last weekend and looking forward to comp next month so we've been a bit busy


----------



## TNPittieMoma (May 15, 2012)

I can only get two of my dogs to stand still for a second. Here's Daisy and Bluebelle:


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Carriana said:


> A few attempts, I think his hind legs are back a little too far, but not bad for a "free stack".


He's a Really nice looking dog


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Free stack:

























Stacking at a show:


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Kenaii said:


> He's a Really nice looking dog


Thanks, I am inclined to agree with you


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

as close to a stack as Zeus will get.


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

When he was a puppy stacking;









& now;


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

Vile,
Your boy is one of my favorites on here!
I love him!

That second pic makes me chuckle.


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks! Yeah he was trying to pull away from me, just being a puppy I guess.

And your boy with his "freckles" makes him one gorgeous dog.


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

He gets more freckles as he ages,too.
It's kinda wierd.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Some good looking dogs here!!! Awesome shots of some really good bulldogs!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

And Dakota


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

look who actually held a stack this morning


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> look who actually held a stack this morning


He doesn't look all that happy about it. LOL!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

EckoMac said:


> He doesn't look all that happy about it. LOL!


haha yeah not so much. i think he gets tired of me takin so many pictures lol


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

my boy at 10 1/2 months old
















9 months old he won this for Best of Breed and his last major for his UKC CH!








free stack while hanging out in the backyard 11 1/2 months old


----------



## integra8400 (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

A couple of my boy Preacher


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

JayHawk said:


> A couple of my boy Preacher
> View attachment 12126
> 
> 
> View attachment 12127


wow He is beautiful! great looking boy!


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

Celestial88 said:


> And Dakota


i like that 2nd picture


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

integra8400 said:


>


that dog has some style


----------

